
Agile Anti-Patterns in Non-Blocking Development - joeyespo
http://blog.sprint.ly/post/43576389119/agile-anti-patterns-in-non-blocking-development
======
YZF
You can't ship process but here's my process... :-)

People don't really understand what process means.

To the point: people over process still applies today just as well as it
applied when the manifesto was written. You can suck the life out of your team
by forcing them to do things they don't believe make sense (and probably don't
make sense).

Face to face is important. Different time zones? Find the right time of day.
Use Hangouts or Skype. There are obviously many other complementary
communication tools.

Individuals have always been asynchronous but collaboration helps get the best
out of people. It's a mix. The Agile manifesto doesn't say be in each other's
face all day and don't let anyone get any work done...

------
jeremiep
Reminds me of an old essay by Steve Yegge about Agile: [http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.ca/2006/09/good-agile-bad-agile_...](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.ca/2006/09/good-agile-bad-agile_27.html)

------
kevinastone
Both the quotes from the article are hilariously vacuous: “You can’t ship
process.” and “You have to be agile in your approach to agile.”

~~~
saidajigumi
The latter is perhaps overly condensed, but there seem to be folks who never
progress beyond a dogmatic phase of applying agile techniques. I.e. using
feedback to apply the correct tools to the problem instead of forcing a static
approach to the problem.

------
bradhe
> At Sprint.ly we’re big fans of shipping.

Who isn't? "Yeah, shipping? Not really that in to it."

------
jwmc
When I clicked on that title, I honestly expected a parody.

